# Any Stock Brookers or City Traders?



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

If not posted in correct place please move mods 

Im considering taking business an Economics with the view of becoming a city trader, I would like a few people that work in the business to give me an outline of what the jobs about, and the pros and cons of the job.

PM me if you want :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Cannot give you firsthand advice but know a bit about the lives of city traders, my boss is in the money business. An extremely stressful career, big highs and lots of very low periods, no wonder the city pubs are full of traders drinking on a regular basis. If you are fit, able to cope with the huge demands that the job requires, have bags of confidence and have a ruthless winning mentality then why not have a go:thumb:


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Max-T said:


> If not posted in correct place please move mods
> 
> Im considering taking business an Economics with the view of becoming a city trader, I would like a few people that work in the business to give me an outline of what the jobs about, and the pros and cons of the job.
> 
> PM me if you want :thumb:


In my view good financiers fall into this career path, rather than working towards it. Physics/Maths qualifications are more widely the norm over economics/business. Numbers and formulas are key at working out risks and strategic positions.

Try and make connections and in-roads with the right people as within that particular field the line of "its not what you know but who you know" is the key to starting your career.:thumb:


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

nice one guys.


----------

